# NFS help

## BlueFusion

I can't seem to get an NFS to work between two computers.

NFS server: 10.2.1.12 (phoenix)

NFS client: 10.2.1.10 (area51)

Server side...

 *Quote:*   

> phoenix ~ # cat /etc/hosts.allow /etc/exports;echo;exportfs -rv
> 
> portmap:10.2.1.0/255.255.255.0
> 
> lockd:10.2.1.0/255.255.255.0
> ...

 

On the client side....

fstab entry:

 *Quote:*   

> phoenix:/backup         /mnt/backup             nfs             rw,hard,intr,rsize=2048,wsize=2048,nfsvers=3

 

 *Quote:*   

> area51 ~ # showmount -e phoenix
> 
> Export list for phoenix:
> 
> /backup 10.2.1.0/24
> ...

 

Note: iptables has been disabled on both PCs.

----------

## kikko

Hi BlueFusion

I'm not an NFS guru (I've always fought with it btw  :Very Happy:  ), but there is something about your hosts.allow file I can't get:

 *BlueFusion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> phoenix ~ # cat /etc/hosts.allow
> 
> ...

 

some daemons seems missing:

 - rpc.statd

 - rpcbind

 - nfsd ? (not sure about this one)

Regards

----------

## BlueFusion

Using all of the NFS howtos, these are the only things listed.  I've used these files in the past for an NFS v3 server.  I haven't used it in a few years, though.

I tried setting in /etc/hosts.allow ALL:ALL, restarted the associated NFS services and it still fails with the same error.

----------

## kikko

hi BlueFusion

have you tried to test port connectivity from "area51"?

```
telnet (or nc -vz if you have netcat installed) 10.2.1.12 2049
```

----------

## BlueFusion

Yes I am able to connect to the port via telnet.

 *Quote:*   

> area51 ~ # telnet 10.2.1.12 2049
> 
> Trying 10.2.1.12...
> 
> Connected to 10.2.1.12.
> ...

 

----------

## kikko

I'm really running out of ideas...  :Razz: 

Your first error "mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale file handle", could be related to something unclean in kernel's export table

you could try to refresh exports running 

```
exportfs -f
```

I guess you could give it a try

Regards

----------

## BlueFusion

Nope that didn't help anything.

I'm really at a loss over this one.  I've never had issues in the past getting NFS working.

----------

